# Floating Desk



## gbabp (Dec 2, 2011)

I am hoping to build a floating desk (large floating shelf) in my home office but am having trouble figuring out how to support it. It is going to be about 7 feet wide by 2-2.5 feet deep. I was originally thinking french cleats, but I don't think those will support the desk. I am open to having supports underneath the desk, although the less visible they are, the better.

Does anyone have any suggestions for supporting this kind of desk?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wood magazine had a floating top table out a while back with a method you might use. Others on the forum have built it or other tables inspired by the design:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/floating-top-coffeetable-31229/?highlight=floating

Here is another method:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/floating-top-hall-table-krenov-display-case-25848/

Search the forum to see what else you can find.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've seen floating shelves that are basically hollow. You mount a board to the wall that has any number of stiff rods protruding from it that the shelf slides over. Something like that might work.


----------



## gbabp (Dec 2, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Wood magazine had a floating top table out a while back with a method you might use. Others on the forum have built it or other tables inspired by the design:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/floating-top-coffeetable-31229/?highlight=floating
> 
> ...


I forgot there are many interpretations of 'floating desk'. I was actually looking for something more like this: http://www.ahigherplane.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/floating-desk-and-shelves-touched.jpg

Basically, just a slab of wood sticking out from the wall.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

what do you want to put on the desk? or what do you want to use it for? That would really help determine how to do it. From your picture you posted I would want to put a computer, monitor, printer, books, etc. on a desk like that.


----------



## gbabp (Dec 2, 2011)

tito5 said:


> what do you want to put on the desk? or what do you want to use it for? That would really help determine how to do it. From your picture you posted I would want to put a computer, monitor, printer, books, etc. on a desk like that.


Exactly that, computer monitor (computer will be below the desk), a few books, and whatever files I'm using. Not much weight, but I want it to be sturdy enough that if someone were to lean against it or heaven forbid a child were to stand on it, it wouldn't come crashing to the floor.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

You have two support problems that need to be addressed. The first is how to attach the support to the wall. Screws in the drywall wont cut it. You will need a metal angle/channel, strap that can be screwed/lag bolted into each stud. This metal support need to be drilled and tapped so bolts can be run through the desk and pulled up tight. The desk itself will need to be a torsion box. The area around the bolts needs to solid wood, probably 1 1/2" each side. putting it in a corner really helps.
When you are done, load the top up with* twice* the weight that you think will ever be placed on it. If it stays in place your are in good shape, if it does not, better to find out now than later.
Regards
Joe


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a version of what I was trying to dsescribe. Beefed up, I don't see why this wouldn't work for the desk.

http://www.wall-shelf.cn/floating-shelf-installation.htm


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

We had that style of shelving before we moved. It was from Ikea - torsion box shelf with metal plate that mounted to the wall and had metal posts sticking out that you slid the shelf over. That came out only about 10 inches and we had some pretty serious anchors in the wall. The torque you would get extending it to the length of a desk would be pretty tough to tame. Good luck. (Sorry if I misread your post initially.) :smile:


----------

